# My Lyft Direct account got HACKED!



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

I went to a gas station to get a soda and some gas and the clerk said in 4 cents short. gave him a dine and was thinking "that's odd" since I made about $80 so far.
Checked my account and it said I spent $100 at a gas station across town. Immediately I knew this was identity theft. locked my card/account and called it in. 
Has this ever happened to anyone before?
If so what did you do?
How long did it take to get your money back?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Organized_chaos said:


> I went to a gas station to get a soda and some gas and the clerk said in 4 cents short. gave him a dine and was thinking "that's odd" since I made about $80 so far.
> Checked my account and it said I spent $100 at a gas station across town. Immediately I knew this was identity theft. locked my card/account and called it in.
> Has this ever happened to anyone before?
> If so what did you do?
> How long did it take to get your money back?


If you did a pay at the pump gas stations sometimes do a pre authorization for x amount and
dont always charge the actual amount till the next day.
Was it a marathon??


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Organized_chaos said:


> I went to a gas station to get a soda and some gas and the clerk said in 4 cents short. gave him a dine and was thinking "that's odd" since I made about $80 so far.
> Checked my account and it said I spent $100 at a gas station across town. Immediately I knew this was identity theft. locked my card/account and called it in.
> Has this ever happened to anyone before?
> If so what did you do?
> How long did it take to get your money back?


25rides is right. Many gas stations do a pre-authorization for $100 for their protection. Dependent on your bank or credit union and how fast processing goes, that could disappear as quick as within an hour or as long as the next day or two once your payment finalizes. Good that you are on the ball about looking out for identity theft, but in this case, you were most likely a little hasty.


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

Didn't need gas yesterday. Plus I never been to that gas station.
And it did go through


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

For this reason I never use anything other than a credit card anywhere. My card gets skimmed about 3 times a year. Notify the card company they close my card down and overnight me a new one. All the charges that are not mine get immediately removed.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> For this reason I never use anything other than a credit card anywhere. My card gets skimmed about 3 times a year. Notify the card company they close my card down and overnight me a new one. All the charges that are not mine get immediately removed.


I just dont use the card at the sketchy gas stations/stores period... cash only.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I stopped paying at the pump. Problem solved.

scammers rip open the cover and put the device inside do you never see it or feel it. I was getting scammed 3 times a year. No more


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you did a pay at the pump gas stations sometimes do a pre authorization for x amount and
> dont always charge the actual amount till the next day.
> Was it a marathon??


 That's why I always go inside. You can still use your card inside. If you over guessed the amount of gas purchase, you'll be refunded immediately on your card.
Paying at the pump just 1 time cost me 250.00 withdrawn from my account. That will never happen again!! GO INSIDE AND AVOID THE TROUBLE!!!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Paying inside only helps a little. About 4 years ago Home Depot systems were hacked and millions of card numbers were stolen. I ended up getting 4 new cards in about 4 months time.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

YIKES!!


What is Gryft direct?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> What is Gryft direct?


Is that where you (!) pay (!) Gryft or some usury financial institution money so they give you your hard earned money a couple days early?

There's a reason you're poor...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not I, Making money is what I am second best at.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pls. nobody ask what the first thing he's best at. -o:


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

What's the first thing you're best at Amos?


----------

